# Which sounds more fascinating?



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Which one is most fascinating to you? 

Masters of English literature
Masters of Fine Arts-Painting
Masters of Illustration
Masters of Graphic Design
Masters of Creative Writing
Masters of French literature


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

Masters of Illustration


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I'm a sucker for lit, so I'm biased. 

English or French literature for me. But I'm going by what I would find most fascinating in a person I just met, and I would say literature as it would give us loads to discuss. It's a hobby of mine.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

....


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Creative writing in my opinion. It's my personal favorite, being one with visionary tendencies.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

The results of this poll are interesting.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Masters of English Literature


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

Graphic Design.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Le Beau Coeur said:


> Which one is most fascinating to you?
> 
> Masters of English literature
> Masters of Fine Arts-Painting
> ...


All of these would cause me to flunk out and dread the rest of my life. They all sound like torture to me.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

searcheagle said:


> All of these would cause me to flunk out and dread the rest of my life. They all sound like torture to me.


It think it would be interesting for a bit but all the reading would get old. I prefer hard sciences. I would say the most interesting one there would be Masters of Graphic Design because you could apply that to say making video games.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> It think it would be interesting for a bit but all the reading would get old. I prefer hard sciences. I would say the most interesting one there would be Masters of Graphic Design because you could apply that to say making video games.


I would interested in Video game design . I spend a lot of time in a Video game forum dedicated to improving one game but the graphics portion doesn't interest me. I care much more about the construction and the concepts.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Creative Writing but for a bachelor's, not a master's.


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

Graphic Design, the rest sound like torture.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I am torn between creative writing and graphic design. I am much better at creative writing and am interested in web design.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a preference for English literature over the rest of the possibilities.


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd say French Literature  I'm soo biased right now but oops


----------

